# Best and worst tip streaks



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Was discussing tips in my local forum and started wondering, what are your best and worst streaks?
My best was 4 in a row but I also had two 3 in a rows back to back.
Worst was back in January, went on a 0/19.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> Was discussing tips in my local forum and started wondering, what are your best and worst streaks?
> My best was 4 in a row but I also had two 3 in a rows back to back.
> Worst was back in January, went on a 0/19.


I've had a few 5-6 in a row and yeah, also a few horrible droughts!


----------



## Solonsfury (Jun 19, 2018)

Just got a$500 cash tip from a drunk guy for a Lyft ride for a beer run. Shocking to say the least


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Solonsfury said:


> Just got a$500 cash tip from a drunk guy for a Lyft ride for a beer run. Shocking to say the least


Pics or no way in hell it happened, no matter how wasted the dude was!


----------



## Solonsfury (Jun 19, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Pics or no way in hell it happened, no matter how wasted the dude was!


Hrmm well I just woke up and see that he also tipped me $25 on the app....
How ya like them apples?



Solonsfury said:


> Hrmm well I just woke up and see that he also tipped me $25 on the app....
> How ya like them apples?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> Was discussing tips in my local forum and started wondering, what are your best and worst streaks?
> My best was 4 in a row but I also had two 3 in a rows back to back.
> Worst was back in January, went on a 0/19.


Going on a week and a half without tips right now. Worst streak for me since driving for Lyft last November.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

Solonsfury said:


> Hrmm well I just woke up and see that he also tipped me $25 on the app....
> How ya like them apples?


3.58 miles in 57 minutes?

Is it possible that you earned that $500 with some extra curricular activities?...


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Oberyn Martell said:


> 3.58 miles in 57 minutes?
> Is it possible that you earned that $500 with some extra curricular activities?...


Nice catch. Also, beer cannot be sold on Mondays until 8:00 a.m. in Savannah. I definitely think some extra activities were in play here. Is gay prostitution against Lyfts's TOS? Deactivated!



Solonsfury said:


>





Solonsfury said:


> How ya like them apples?


How did ya like em grapefruits?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Going on a week and a half without tips right now. Worst streak for me since driving for Lyft last November.


How many rides have you done in that time span and is it with lyft or Uber now?


----------



## Snooperjuke (Mar 7, 2018)

Best streak was 5 in a row. Worst streak was 11  I notice Uber passengers tip less often than Lyft passengers.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Snooperjuke said:


> Best streak was 5 in a row. Worst streak was 11  I notice Uber passengers tip less often than Lyft passengers.


You are correct there is a reason for that by design it is not that Uber customers are cheaper than Lyft. There's a whole big complicated thing in there why it's like that. That's the reason that Uber is going to get ****ed


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

A long weekend there was a conference in town full of nice folks from Kentucky, Ohio, Michigan. Was making more in tips than fares. Every ride was a minimum I got was $3 per ride, usually EVERYONE in the car would throw me something, sometimes $2 each + 3 people = $6, occasional $5 from one. I was knocking out 6-8 of those rides per hour.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I had 12 or 13 tips in a row. May have been 14. This was last fall.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Recently, 17 trips with no trip.


----------

